# Prevent texlive-texmf



## talsamon (Jan 16, 2016)

How can I prevent, that `poudriere` builds print/texlive-texmf. It is not the build-time it is the horrible slow fetch time, It needs between 40 Minutes and two hours to load it down. I know devel/doxgen and latex* pulls it in. But there must be some other ports do this.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 16, 2016)

I only see the single available url for fetching the distfile so I don't see how you can get around that other than saving the file elsewhere after downloading it the first time for future use.


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 17, 2016)

protocelt said:


> ...after downloading it...


Typically for me poudriere fails on the fetch because I have a very slow internet connection and it's a large file if I remember rightly.  I remote to another location where I have a fast ISP, download it there, then ftp it up into the woods over the course of a work-day; install it in the distfiles, then the next run of poudriere is happy.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2016)

The download should be cached in /usr/ports/distfiles by default. Is that not happening? The port hasn't been updated since May 2015 so that's the last time you should have had to download it.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2016)

Additionally, while ports are not allowed to fetch solely from the FreeBSD project's distcache servers as they are only intended to fill gaps for transient network outages, those are options as well. `make fetch-urlall-list` would show the valid links and you can pre-download the file into /usr/ports/distfiles in advance.


----------

